# Tajima vs Swf



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I know this has been discussed before, but I'm in serious need of a 4 head machine and I'm looking at Tajima and SWF. Big difference is 12k. SWF delivered to the shop for 12k less than Tajima.
I have only used Tajima machines and I like them. I need someone who operates SWF to let me know if the 12k difference a good deal or 12k worth of problems.
Thanks
Salty


----------



## insane987 (Sep 5, 2007)

You ever look at barudan just got a 6 head for 3k more than swf and same price as tajima but bigger sewing field.very happy with my decision. I was in the same situtaion and a friend said try barudan before you sign anything. If you would like to talk pm me.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For us the diff was $14k. We purchased a bunch equipment with the extra money. The SWF has a larger sewing field too. The tajima had some nice features though and appeared to be a little better quality.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tajima, happy, baruden would be our choices.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

UPDATE:
I thought I would give a update, that I purchased a 4 head Barudan . Should get it next week.
Thanks for all the advise and help
Salty


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I am sure you will love your Barudan. Looking forward to your update. Couple of questions if you don't mind me asking. Did you buy it new and if so what was the total delivered? I totally understand if you would rather not disclose your purchase price and I hope your not offended that I asked. If so I apologize. 

Thanks
RC


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent you a PM with some details


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great choice. I've had a single head 15 needle Barudan Elite for 6 years now and have been very happy with it...


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

salty dog said:


> UPDATE:
> I thought I would give a update, that I purchased a 4 head Barudan . Should get it next week.
> Thanks for all the advise and help
> Salty


 congrats! I been eyeing the new Barudans for a while now. was going to buy mine at the next ISS tradeshow in Las Vegas. floor display


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Ricky, are the savings that much better buying a display model at the show?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

cookster said:


> Ricky, are the savings that much better buying a display model at the show?


well I live in Vegas and the person I talked to at the ISS trade show was Gary Blakeney regional sales manager of Barudan. after they are done with all floor models they try to sell it the last day so they don't have to ship it back.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

cookster said:


> Ricky, are the savings that much better buying a display model at the show?
> 
> 
> 
> The savings in shipping cost makes it worthwhile to buy the trade show machine.


----------



## CEprinting (Sep 15, 2014)

I am currently trying to expand both my embroidery and screen printing depts. I have a 2 Tajima machines (a 2 and 6 hd, 15 yrs old) and a 4 hd SWF (10 yrs old) I just wondered what anyone else would do in my shoes if they are looking for a new 4 or 6 head addition?


----------

